# Cute Goat or Sheep quiz!



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

http://act.heifer.org/sheep-or-goat...m=cpc&utm_campaign=201805_acq&utm_content=lal

It is from Heifer.org, one of my all time favorite charities. Thought you might enjoy - turn your sound on to get all the cuteness!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I only missed one!


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Oops! I missed three!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

10 out of 10.


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

First time through, I missed three - each time when I didn't go with my gut answer.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Karen said:


> First time through, I missed three - each time when I didn't go with my gut answer.


When I didn't go with my gut answer I missed the three too! Lol


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute! I got them all right.


----------



## LillyRoseGal (Jul 15, 2018)

10/10 wasn’t too hard, actually. Only the Angora goat threw me off for a minute!


----------

